# sys. upgrading give suggesion on selected config...



## hskpunjabi (Nov 17, 2009)

* 1)processor* *C2d e7500*                     =* Rs.5550*...
// (price from www.theitwares.com)
* 2)mobo-**Asus* *P5KPL CM                    = Rs.**2425    
3)ram 2 gb ddr2(**Corsair)                  =Rs.2200
4)Sapphire Hd 4670 512 mb(Gddr3) =Rs.4600
5.)Sony Ide dvd rw drive                   =Rs.1400
--------------------------------------------------------------------
                                      Total          =Rs16175    

could prices be little lesser in actual market??
*
*is this config ok....budget is max 15k,,i wanna play cod4-5-6,gta 4 and other such games+ win 7 based system

**( i will give my P4 ht 3.06+asus p5rd1vm mobo+2gb ddr ram to shopkeeper...,,would i able to get about 3k from these or not...?? any ideas)*


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

Outdated and underperforming components selected.

AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k  OR  MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k
Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.2k
4670 512MB @ 4.4k
LG/Samsung DVD/RW @ 1k

I suggest you get this config solely bcause today it might go above your budget, but it will save you a lot of headache when you upgrade next time.


----------



## hskpunjabi (Nov 18, 2009)

Krow said:


> Outdated and underperforming components selected.
> 
> AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k
> Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k  OR  MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k
> ...



thanks krow......have i spelled it right....lolz the  pc is to be used for next 2-3 years n' main motive is to programming +playing games(i love cod series+nfs mw +gta)+latest softwares+a littele bit of graphics editing......amd solution u have suggested looks good ...but i hv never tried amd,one of my cousin has amd based hp laptop n' he says he has heating issues,,,,othervise lappi is fine..
                  amd is tempting should i go....also i'hv tight budget? may i i'm able to arrange 16-17k(includes money i will get from older components)


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2009)

hskpunjabi said:


> thanks krow......have i spelled it right....lolz the  pc is to be used for next 2-3 years n' main motive is to programming +playing games(i love cod series+nfs mw +gta)+latest softwares+a littele bit of graphics editing......amd solution u have suggested looks good ...but i hv never tried amd,one of my cousin has amd based hp laptop n' he says he has heating issues,,,,othervise lappi is fine..
> amd is tempting should i go....also i'hv tight budget? may i i'm able to arrange 16-17k(includes money i will get from older components)



go for what Krow suggested. AMD may not be a big player in laptop space but their sub 10k processors rocks, especially Athlon II X4 620. go for it dude. I have been using AMD for 5 and half years.

afaik, athlon II X4 runs cooler than most quad core processors available in the market.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

The newer AMD processors don't suffer from heating issues.  Laptop processors are not to be compared to desktop anyway.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 18, 2009)

go with what krow has suggested... and amd processors dont have heating issues.. even the new turions for laptops...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2009)

eg: *www.techspot.com/review/197-amd-athlon2-x4-620/page8.html

check this. Athlon II X4 takes less power on load than dual core E7400


----------



## pulsar_swift (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Desibond,

When upgrading,one should upgrade to the latest and topmost configuration, so it will still remain decent enough 2 to 3 yrs down the lane.

Look at Intel Core i5 or i7 processors and any compatible motherboard.

Cheers !!


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

pulsar_swift said:


> Hi Desibond,
> 
> When upgrading,one should upgrade to the latest and topmost configuration, so it will still remain decent enough 2 to 3 yrs down the lane.
> 
> ...



Is that a question or statement..?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^dude look at the budget & then suggest


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

^^ 
When did I suggest...I asked if *pulsar_swift* was making a statement or placing a question..?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry, I didnt look at the budget. For 15K i5 and i7 are out of question.

I have heard good reviews about AMD too. The so called heat problem is a myth.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


asigh said:


> Is that a question or statement..?



That was a statement. Not a question. 

I didn't use a question mark


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

pulsar_swift said:


> Hi Desibond,
> 
> When upgrading,one should upgrade to the latest and topmost configuration, so it will still remain decent enough 2 to 3 yrs down the lane.
> 
> ...



Ok....then we all should by BMWs only, Rolex watches only, Roberto Cavalli clothes only, Gucci shoes only..right..? 

It is not that easy, going for the 'topmost configurations'. Costs a lot of money.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 18, 2009)

Stick with AMD for now. If going for intel, get your budget upto 30k for proccy+mobo+ram!


----------



## pulsar_swift (Nov 18, 2009)

asigh said:


> Ok....then we all should by BMWs only, Rolex watches only, Roberto Cavalli clothes only, Gucci shoes only..right..?
> 
> It is not that easy, going for the 'topmost configurations'. Costs a lot of money.



Dear Asigh,

I already said that, I didnt see the budget. Coming to the topmost configuration,it is what people generally follow, so that one need not upgrade again and again. 

I dont see this conversation between us is adding any value to this thread. So let us  cut this off rightway and give suggestions to hskpunjabi.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 18, 2009)

pulsar_swift said:


> So let us  cut this off rightway and give suggestions to desibond.


Suggestions to desibond or hskpunjabi?


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

pulsar_swift said:


> Dear Asigh,
> 
> I already said that, I didnt see the budget. Coming to the topmost configuration,it is what people generally follow, so that one need not upgrade again and again.
> 
> I dont see this conversation between us is adding any value to this thread. So let us  cut this off rightway and give suggestions to hskpunjabi.



See...you just cannot make a blanket statement like which you made. People generally DO NOT follow this, to go for the top most parts -- specially in India. Nor can it be given as standard advice. Please.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Nov 18, 2009)

asigh said:


> See...you just cannot make a blanket statement like which you made. People generally DO NOT follow this, to go for the top most parts -- specially in India. Nor can it be given as standard advice. Please.



Ok agreed.Hope this satisfies your ego.


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

^^
You are so immature, it shocks me.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Nov 18, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> You are so immature, it shocks me.



You are the one,who started all the BMW and stuff. I said i didn't see the budget, you keep on pricking and now you say i am immature.


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

^^
Was not pricking you or instigating you, that was not my intention.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2009)

@pulsar_swift,

Not every one needs a top end config. And I am sure that top end configs are the ones that are replaced more. This is because those who look for high end hardware are the ones that always vouch for speed and performance and can't stand tiny bit of slowness coming into the rig once it becomes two or three year old.

And if you take the 30k-40k rig that is used for multitasking and not for gaming, these are the rigs that go on and on for years and are the driving force in PC sales. 

Another example is Laptop segment. Check what netbooks did to Dell. The once market leader is now at no.3 position, thanks to Acer. How many times will you see buyer getting XPS or Alienware or 1L+ laptop. Compare that to sales in sub 40k segment. Again, VFM.

Best example is CPUs. Intel and AMD have 80% of their processor's in sub 10k price range because that is where the market is that is what 90% of buyers prefer. A VFM processor and not top end high performance lives-for-decades processor.

I hope you got my point.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 18, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> When did I suggest...I asked if *pulsar_swift* was making a statement or placing a question..?



my post was for pulsar_swift.. not you


----------



## hskpunjabi (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks mates...
how are Biostar TA785GE 128M and TA785GE,,and Athlon II X2 250 (i could buy more memory with money saved)..once suggested by desiibond...
i just wanna play latest games(cod,gta etc) with medium resolution on my 17'' Lg monitor

i read that these have 512 mb shared memory with Readon 4200,,,,how good is this...

other wise above said amd config is good ...just i have to manage my funds


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

hskpunjabi said:


> thanks mates...
> how are Biostar TA785GE 128M and TA785GE,,and Athlon II X2 250 (i could buy more memory with money saved)..once suggested by desiibond...
> i just wanna play latest games(cod,gta etc) with medium resolution on my 17'' Lg monitor
> 
> ...


As I said, buying DDR2 based boards now would be practically useless. Later you will have to invest double to play "latest" games and run Windows 8/9/x. The shared memory concept applies to the board I recommended too and it is a much more sensible buy.

About the processor, AFAIK, the Athlon II X2 250 is 4k, a better buy would be the new Athlon II X3 (not sure about model number) @ 4.3k.


----------



## hskpunjabi (Nov 21, 2009)

how good is onboard redeon 4200 Vs Hd 4670?


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 21, 2009)

Go for 
AMD Phenom X2 550 BE 60,49/-
ASUS M4N78PRO            6225/-
KINGSTON 2GB DDR2 800MHZ RAM
Saphire HD 4650 DDR3 - 4000/-

Hope this be in your budget.Try to get the best within budget.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Suggestions are based on reference and experience.Pls feel free to comment.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 21, 2009)

hskpunjabi said:


> how good is onboard redeon 4200 Vs Hd 4670?



dude there is a lot of difference better not compare them .. hd4670 is much much better than the onboard 4200


----------



## asingh (Nov 21, 2009)

+1

Discrete any day is better than onboard. The 3d directly gets down loaded to the GPU.


----------



## layzee (Nov 23, 2009)

Even an entry level discrete graphics offloads much from the CPU.


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2009)

^^ Not as much. The discrete card + CPU architecture is better then IGP + CPU design.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 23, 2009)

hskpunjabi said:


> thanks mates...
> how are Biostar TA785GE 128M and TA785GE,,and Athlon II X2 250 (i could buy more memory with money saved)..once suggested by desiibond...
> i just wanna play latest games(cod,gta etc) with medium resolution on my 17'' Lg monitor
> 
> ...


Its just a modified HD3300 of TA790GXBE. Well if you overclock, 790GXBE is a better option at 4k. Since you are going for a discrete GPU no need of the IGP!


----------



## otpsurvive (Nov 23, 2009)

+1 for Krow’s suggestion


----------



## hskpunjabi (Nov 26, 2009)

hi friends,
 i am busy with my exams so will be able to upgrade  after 10 December  ....i live near amritsar(punjab),i have asked about ddr3 ram to local vendor n' he is saying 1gb costs around 2.5k,...then i called at Nv computers ,a amritsar based shop...he says ddr3 isn't available yet .....n' 2gb ddr2 costs 1.8k...

as i live away from amritsar so wants to buy mainly from local vendors....but seems costs are high.....

then i have searched on www.lynx-india.com and selected parts as:

i have found another Msi ddr3 based mobo. MSI GF615M-P33.@ Rs.2888.as MSI 785GM-E51@4.6k is not on the website...plz have a look ,....how is this new mobo i have found....?? comment
i can manage 17k...n' deal is looking good...,how to order? will have to pay on receipt of components or before ?? warranty??

i will use 80 gb pata hdd+250 gb sata hdd of older system

another query is , i hv never bought anything online.....so i'm having strange feeelings....should i go ahead ....also i doesn't know to install all these components...







        Qty         Cost         
                            *www.lynx-india.com/published/publicdata/KEHSYUHTWEBASYST/attachments/SC/products_pictures/Athlon%20II%20X4%20620ju_thm.jpeg                                              Athlon II X4 620                         *Specifciations :* 
 Processors Type: Desktop
Series: Athlon II X4
Hyper Transports: 4000MHz
L2 Cache: 4 x 512KB
Manufacturing Tech: 45 nm
64 bit Support: Yes
Hyper-Transport Support: Yes
Virtualization Technology Support: Yes
Model : ADX620WFGIBOX

                                                                                                                                        Rs :5407/-         


                                   *www.lynx-india.com/published/publicdata/KEHSYUHTWEBASYST/attachments/SC/images/remove.gif                                              *www.lynx-india.com/published/publicdata/KEHSYUHTWEBASYST/attachments/SC/products_pictures/ZION%20Ram%20-T.jpg                                              Zion 2GB DDR-III                         Zion 2GB DDR-III
Memory Speed : 1333MHz
Warranty : 3-Years

                                                                                                                                        Rs :2785/-                


                            *www.lynx-india.com/published/publicdata/KEHSYUHTWEBASYST/attachments/SC/images/remove.gif                                              *www.lynx-india.com/published/publicdata/KEHSYUHTWEBASYST/attachments/SC/products_pictures/Sapphire%20HD%204670%20512MB%20DDR-III%20%5BHDMI%5D_thm.jpg                                              Sapphire HD 4670 512MB DDR-III [HDMI]                         ATI Radeon™HD 4600 Series graphics cards deliver a level of gaming performance previously only found in high-end graphics cards. Redefine the way you play HD games and enjoy unprecedented levels of graphics realism powered by 320 stream processing units, up to 1GB of memory and support for Microsoft DirectX®10.1 games. Upgrade your graphics card and watch Blu-ray movies and play HD content with incredible visual fidelity1or take your experience to another level with new multimedia capabilities.
 Part No : 11138-33-41R
Interface : PCI Express
Memory And Memory Type : 512MB DDR-III
Clocks : Core Clock @ 750Mhz, Memory Clock @ 873MHz
External Interface : 1 DVI + 1 15 Pin VGA + 1 HDMI
Warranty : 3 Years
*Note : *For More Details Please Check www.sapphiretech.com

                                                                                                                                        Rs :4463/-           


                                 *www.lynx-india.com/published/publicdata/KEHSYUHTWEBASYST/attachments/SC/images/remove.gif                                              *www.lynx-india.com/published/publicdata/KEHSYUHTWEBASYST/attachments/SC/products_pictures/MSI%20GF615M-P33_thm.jpg                                              MSI GF615M-P33                          Model No : GF615M-P33
*Specifications : *
 Socket : AM3
CPU (Max Support) : Phenom II
AM3 CPU Ready : Y
FSB / Hyper Transport Bus : Up to 1000MT/s
Chipset : NVIDIA® GeForce 6150SE / nForce430
DDR3 Memory : DDR3 800/1066/1333
Memory Channel : Dual
DIMM Slots : 2
Max Memory (GB) : 8
PCI-Ex16 : 1
PCI-E Gen 2.0 : Gen1 (1x16)
PCI-Ex1 : 1
PCI : 2
IDE : 1
SATA : 4
RAID : 0/1/5/0+1
LAN : 10/100/1000*1
USB ports (Rear) : 4
Audio ports (Rear) : 6
Serial ports (Rear) : 1
Parallel ports (Rear) : 1
VGA : 1
DirectX : DX9
VGA Share Memory (MB) : 256
Form Factor : M-ATX
Warranty : 3 Years
*Note : *For More Details Please Check www.msi.com

                                                                                                                                        Rs :2888/-                   


                         *www.lynx-india.com/published/publicdata/KEHSYUHTWEBASYST/attachments/SC/images/remove.gif                                              *www.lynx-india.com/published/publicdata/KEHSYUHTWEBASYST/attachments/SC/products_pictures/Sony%20DVD%20RW%20%20PATA%20AD-7220A-OB_thm.jpg                                              Sony DVD RW  PATA                         Part No : AD-7220A-OB
INT.DVDRW 12x DVD-Ram,8x DVD+R DL,8x DVD-R DL,22x DVD+R,12x DVD+RW,48x/40x/48x/16x (22X BLACK-BULK, PATA)

                                                                                                                                        Rs :1337/-                                            *www.lynx-india.com/published/publicdata/KEHSYUHTWEBASYST/attachments/SC/images/remove.gif                                                                                Discount coupon (optional):                                  Apply                                           Coupon not found *Calculating*                                                             Discount coupon (optional):                 *0*                 Change             

                             -              
                                             Total                                                 Rs :16880/-
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
does MSI GF615M-P33 mobo able to run win 7....on msi website only audio drivers have win 7 option others have vista/xp options??????


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 26, 2009)

@hskpunjabi
dont buy Gf615-p33 , it uses a old chipset... 
try to get msi 785GM-E51 from some other site, it is the best for your budget


----------



## hskpunjabi (Nov 28, 2009)

the dealers in my region says ddr3 is not available...or saying about 2.5k for 1 gb

n ddr2 is like 1.8 to 2.1 k for 2gb,,,....i am hesitating to buy online as hv no experience...also i have to give my older config ...my dealer says i could get 4.5 k for (mobo+2gb ram+p4 )....then i hv no other option rather to go for c2d...i would gave a try for amd when i would free after exams....


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

Where do you stay?


----------



## hskpunjabi (Nov 29, 2009)

i live near Amritsar, i thought of buying from lynx.com ...
but there paying option is new for newbie onlibe buyer 4 me...(cash on delivery would be better...i hv bought a t-shirt by this way)

.n' what about warranty?? n i have also to sell out older compnents...off course to local dealer then i hv to buy from them as well....... 

i also want to buy creative ep-630 for my n-73....where do get them with(cash on delivery)...like options?


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

hskpunjabi said:


> i live near Amritsar, i thought of buying from lynx.com ...
> but there paying option is new for newbie onlibe buyer 4 me...(cash on delivery would be better...i hv bought a t-shirt by this way)
> 
> .n' what about warranty?? n i have also to sell out older compnents...off course to local dealer then i hv to buy from them as well.......
> ...


Dude, seriously, did you speak to Amarbir from Lynx about your purchase? He is a helpful dealer and will help you out too. Some option or the other will be available. Better get from him when such a good dealer is so close to you. You can sell off your rig locally too. Find some cyber cafe owner who may be interested in buying or put it up for sale online. You will find buyers for sure. Lynx has this offer on TechEnclave forums where they sell Creative EP-630 for 460 bucks including shipping.


----------



## asingh (Nov 29, 2009)

hskpunjabi said:


> i live near Amritsar, i thought of buying from lynx.com ...
> but there paying option is new for newbie onlibe buyer 4 me...(cash on delivery would be better...i hv bought a t-shirt by this way)
> 
> .n' what about warranty?? n i have also to sell out older compnents...off course to local dealer then i hv to buy from them as well.......
> ...



You can easily post him a DD made out on his organizations name. And he can then ship you the stuff. Even if the DD gets lost in the post, it cannot be misused since it is made out to Lynx. I think he accepts cheque too.

Best would be for someone to physically go and pick what you want. You are in the same region.


----------



## hskpunjabi (Dec 12, 2009)

which would be better 4 gaming 
*AMD Phenom II X3 72o BE   Or Amd athalon x4 620 ??
*

phenome has 6mb l3 cahce

*
*


----------



## layzee (Dec 12, 2009)

hskpunjabi said:


> which would be better 4 gaming
> *AMD Phenom II X3 72o BE   Or Amd athalon x4 620 ??
> *
> 
> ...



For gaming they're both more or less equal. The Phenom II X3 720 being negligibly faster in gaming because of L3 cache. The extra core of the Athlon II X4 tends to go unutilised for gaming. For almost everything other task the Athlon II X4 620 is better. No doubt, the Athlon II X4 620 is the better choice all round as newer games will start using the full potential of quad cores and so you're future-proofed too.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 12, 2009)

> For gaming they're both more or less equal. The Phenom II X3 720 being negligibly faster in gaming because of L3 cache. The extra core of the Athlon II X4 tends to go unutilised for gaming. For almost everything other task the Athlon II X4 620 is better. No doubt, the Athlon II X4 620 is the better choice all round as newer games will start using the full potential of quad cores and so you're future-proofed too.



Yes hskpunjabi, layzee's suggestion is absolutely true. Right now games are not optimized for utilizing all the cores present in your processor. But in very near future it will be. But in all the other tasks like Audio/Video Editing, Designing, the extra coe will give you a defineite performance boost over the extra L3 cache.


----------

